# ps2 cheat code injection



## princerouge (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, i would like to know how i could inject a action replay or gameshark cheat code into a game itself. I have a modbo 4 and no cheat device seems to work with that crap. 

Thank you for any useful advice.


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 4, 2010)

Use PPF engine to patch the ISO and download some trainers.

http://www.consolecopyworld.com/ps2/ps2_pa...s.shtml#Patches & Trainers

I think thats probably the best place to find trainers for PS2, I sort of wish they had more trainers made for the PS2 but I guess it was pretty hard to do.


----------



## princerouge (Nov 5, 2010)

pretty outdated i say. I use to go there to get my patches for psx and all. not much ps2 trainer thought but still. For an older game, it's perfect.

Thanks


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 6, 2010)

princerouge said:
			
		

> pretty outdated i say. I use to go there to get my patches for psx and all. not much ps2 trainer thought but still. For an older game, it's perfect.
> 
> Thanks



Yeah I wish I knew of more places to find PS2 trainers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have heard of ways to use CodeBreaker on back ups but its so convoluted that its just easier to find a back up of the new Swap Magic and boot that to use with its codes. 

I wish all codes where as easy to do as the Wii with that Accio hacks thing, thats the easiest way I have ever seen for codes hmmm I take that back I like the way it works on the DS with the GBAtemp cheat DB file for the DS, just download one file and have at your fingertips almost every code for every DS game thats been coded for! 

I guess props to the GBAtemp DS code team and the Accio hacks team for making my games just that much more fun! Thank you all for your hard work! 


One last link for PS2 stuff, I used to use this page all the time for things I needed.

http://sksapps.com/index.php?page=mis.html


----------



## princerouge (Nov 8, 2010)

thank you. I wish it would be possible to make trainer/patch for ps2 game like the pc. I wonder if there is any tools/debugers for ps2 games. Or converting gameshark or action replay in a way of physical adresse 

anyway. I will look into that.


----------

